# Have I ruined everthying?



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello! 

I only realised after I had given myself the Pregnal trigger shot that it should have been stored in the fridge. No-one told me and I read the packet too late. Have I ruined everything, I'm supposed to go for IUI tomorrow?

Kooky


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kooky,

The only information I can access just now says that Pregnyl should be stored in the fridge (2-8C). Generally speaking if drugs need to be stored in fridge then it's because they are temperature sensitive and will degrade quicker at higher temps. For comercial reasons companies will usually only market drugs if they can guarantee a long shelf life, usually 2 years + I would assume that with Pregnyl they can only guarantee this length of time when kept in fridge. This doesn't mean it will be ruined immediately if it is kept at room temperature just that they can't say for sure that it will totally unaffected  

Try not to worry   you will still have received a dose of the drug, just can't say for sure exactly how much but I can't imagine it would have ruined your chances. Hope everything is ok tomorrow and you can go ahead with IUI    
Maz x


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Maz
              thanks for your help , all went ok today. Just gotta wait n see now

                                            Kooky


----------

